# Moving from Canada to South Africa



## JudyL (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello Everyone, thanks in advance for everyone input.
My husband and I are in the process of planning our move back to SA later this year. We would like to ship our personal household of belongings. Can anyone suggest a moving company in the Barrie or Toronto area?
To save some money we will do our own packing. We do have some experience packing. 
We already have a house in Pretoria, but need to purchase a car in SA. If anyone can also make any suggestions on purchasing a car in SA this would be helpful. We know cars in SA are very highly priced. We are familiar with the SA environment as we have been traveling back and forth.

Looking forward to hearing from everyone. Cheers. Judy and Jannie.


----------



## TashT (Sep 21, 2012)

hi there. i think this thread is a bit old, so u are more than likely back in SA? if u don't mind me asking, why did u move back? how are finding being back? how long were u in Canada? have a great day


----------

